# Jackson kelly 7 string KE7



## goodtunes (Feb 21, 2008)

i searched the forums b4 posting this. i couldnt find much about them and there wasnt even a pic of the list of sevens page.



anyways i wanted to know what people who have had experiance with this guitar thought about it. 

also any other info such as years that it was made and, etc... and what the going rate for one is


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 21, 2008)

Moved to the correct forum 

The general consensus is the QC is pretty hit and miss on them. There's some real peaches out there, but a lot of lemons too.


----------



## Se7enMeister (Feb 21, 2008)

Welcome!!!


----------



## goodtunes (Feb 21, 2008)

since i am brand new i cant really judge the sound quality on guitars myself just yet. i picked up a KE7 at a pawn shop and didnt know if it was a good one or not and then came across this site so i figured i would ask about it to see if i got a good deal or not. i paid $205 usd dollars out the door($190 with tax). came with the hard case as well

as far as if its a lemon or a peach i just dont know.


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 28, 2008)

Dude, you got a fucking deal on that. In the bay they sell for over 400$ without case, I think


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 28, 2008)

goodtunes said:


> thanx for the replays guys. i woke up a few weeks ago and decided for some reason that my life would not be complete unless i got myself an electric guitar. then i got infected with somekinda wierd sickness. i cant stop buying guitars lol.
> 
> since i am brand new i cant really judge the sound quality on guitars myself just yet. i picked up a KE7 at a pawn shop and didnt know if it was a good one or not and then came across this site so i figured i would ask about it to see if i got a good deal or not. i paid $205 usd dollars out the door($190 with tax). came with the hard case as well
> 
> as far as if its a lemon or a peach i just dont know.



That'd be a good deal even if it was a KE shaped plank with strings nailed onto it  Well, not quite, but you get the idea. If it is a lemon, at least it's a beater guitar. Can always test out guitar tech type shit on it later on when you get more into that stuff after you've been playing awhile, IE fret work and shit like that.


----------



## goodtunes (Mar 10, 2008)

thanx for the replys guys. and after messing around with a few diff guitars i have to say it seems to be decent quailty no buzzing so i guess the neck has not bent yet, but the volume knob is a little funny as in you have to turn it almost all they way b4 it starts to play. but the sound is nice and full.


----------



## supertruper1988 (Mar 11, 2008)

goodtunes said:


> thanx for the replys guys. and after messing around with a few diff guitars i have to say it seems to be decent quailty no buzzing so i guess the neck has not bent yet, but the volume knob is a little funny as in you have to turn it almost all they way b4 it starts to play. but the sound is nice and full.



Sounds like a good deal and sound like you are satisfied with your purchase  If it plays well you got a smoking deal


----------



## ukfswmart (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, if the electronics are a bit beat, then that's not going to cost much to fix if you're comfortable with a soldering iron. Slap some decent pickups in it (SD's or Dimarzio), upgrade the electronics and you'll still have paid less than getting one off ebay.

Nice work!

Now show us the guitar porn!


----------



## El Caco (Mar 11, 2008)

Sounds like you got a good deal but


----------



## Apophis (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## eaeolian (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow, the rarest Jackson 7 of them all - and the only pre-COW 24 fret one. Congrats, especially if it's a good one!


----------



## svart (Mar 11, 2008)

there goes my monopoly on the KE-7  

congratz man! that sure is a steal for that money 

shred it up


----------



## Shawn (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## goodtunes (Mar 23, 2008)

sorry i didnt post a picture sooner. i didnt relize this thread was still getting posts.


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 23, 2008)

goodtunes said:


> sorry i didnt post a picture sooner. i didnt relize this thread was still getting posts.



That's awesom! I've always loved the Kelly shape. Some day I'll have a 7 string one


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 23, 2008)

that looks sharp man


----------



## daos_27 (Mar 23, 2008)

You can just get the Framus Streetwalker 7 which is basically the kelly shape but it has a dumb headstock though but framus are great German made guitars and believe it or not they are very popular and i can't believe they left them off the list of 7's!!


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 23, 2008)

daos_27 said:


> You can just get the Framus Streetwalker 7 which is basically the kelly shape but it has a dumb headstock though but framus are great German made guitars and believe it or not they are very popular and i can't believe they left them off the list of 7's!!



Yeah but that guitar has a street price of ~$2500 USD man.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 23, 2008)

goodtunes said:


> sorry i didnt post a picture sooner. i didnt relize this thread was still getting posts.



Man, that's a beautiful colour


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 23, 2008)

goodtunes said:


> sorry i didnt post a picture sooner. i didnt relize this thread was still getting posts.



 That is really nice! And I think that you stole it for 205 dollars!!!!


----------



## skinhead (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice KE7, it looks metal


----------



## goodtunes (Mar 23, 2008)

thanx guys. i got my new pickup rings in the other day i gotta change those out since the old ones were broken. yeah the color is a real deep purple it looks better in person actually because the flash kinda washed out the color a little. yeah it was my first pawn shop buy prob never beat that deal for value.


----------



## Fausto (Jun 10, 2008)

can you buy a bridge Floyd Rose and emg pick ups?
and is there any of this guitars on E bay?
anyways, congrats for your beatifull guitar, i'm triying to buy this model but whit a bridge floid rose, but when i see friedman plays.... well i does not need bbridge
if you guis know were i can buy this guitars please post


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 10, 2008)

i dunno, go on Ebay, and look for this guitar on there 

and youre from valparaiso eh? my dad was born in valparaiso


----------



## Coobanez (Jun 10, 2008)

They had a few on Ikebe's site last time I checked, Jackson Stars ones, but the same shape and everything. Only problem with that is ordering from Japan.
That's an Awesome steal man! I see there's a little chippage on the point of the bottom of the guitar, but that's actually an amazing price for one of those seeing as you can fix 'er up pretty easily and affordably.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jun 10, 2008)

The KE7 is extremely hard to find--you see one, maybe two on eBay per year. I had a chance to play and buy one locally a couple of years ago. I don't really like the Kelly shape, so I passed.

The problem with that first generation of Jackson sevens is that the quality control was extremely uneven. They're certainly not all bad, but I wouldn't buy one before I had a chance to play it...unless I got a really sick deal like this.

Oh, and can someone please tell me why, out of the three initial 7-string models that Jackson made, that they put 24 frets only on the one with really crappy upper fret access???? 

Yeah, you can get a Jackson Stars neckthru version if you're willing to pay huge bucks to import one. There are better guitars available for that kind of money, though.


----------



## bigheadood (Jun 11, 2008)

I had one exactly like that a few years ago....My first 7.
$299 Musicians Friend blowout.

Neck was awesome. It was WAY too neck heavy for me, so I sent it back.
I regret it, because I found out later that changing the position of the strap button eliminates the neck dive problem. 

So now I have an RG7321 and a Schecter C7, so I don't really miss it.


----------



## PetrucciVai (Jun 20, 2008)

Damn dude, Ive always loved explorer-esque shapes and i LOVE the KE shape, I'd kill a man for this guitar if it came in like a cool green


----------



## tie my rope (Jun 20, 2008)

goodtunes said:


> thanx for the replys guys. and after messing around with a few diff guitars i have to say it seems to be decent quailty no buzzing so i guess the neck has not bent yet, but the volume knob is a little funny as in you have to turn it almost all they way b4 it starts to play. but the sound is nice and full.



yeah cool dude 

that guitar looks pretty badass man.


----------



## SplinteredSoul (Jun 20, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> That's awesom! I've always loved the Kelly shape. Some day I'll have a 7 string one



I had the top of the range KE2 once. These things are amazingly comfortable and balanced, even though they don't look it. Not having a top horn means the strap button gets in your way though, and being so long, you keep thinking fret 12 is where fret 19 actually is lol. Worst part about them is that there is very little difference between the bridge and neck pickup. Best part is that they're comfortable, and very shreddable. Plus they look awesome.


----------



## PetrucciVai (Jun 20, 2008)

SplinteredSoul said:


> I had the top of the range KE2 once. These things are amazingly comfortable and balanced, even though they don't look it. Not having a top horn means the strap button gets in your way though, and being so long, you keep thinking fret 12 is where fret 19 actually is lol. Worst part about them is that there is very little difference between the bridge and neck pickup. Best part is that they're comfortable, and very shreddable. Plus they look awesome.



Yea the body is a killer shape, one of the best IMO. 

Hey, this is random, but wasn't it you who was lookin' for a rusty cooley dean sig. ? Did you ever find one?


----------

